# Buck Trail Cougar TD bow



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, now i have one.
Very good bow for price (160€/~200$).


----------



## Messias (Apr 7, 2013)

I just bought one also!

So how are you liking it so far? Are you hunting with it?

Cheers, 
Messias.


----------

